# Where To Download English Translations Of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji?



## Seeker9 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sat Sri Akal everyone

I understand there are a number of highly regarded English translations of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji

Before I commit to purchasing a particular version in hard copy, I wonder if there is anywhere I can view the texts online

I would also be grateful for your recommendations

Thank you


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 8, 2010)

Seekr9 ji

You can read Sri Guru Granth Sahib online at either Search Gurbani: Gurbani Research Website or at http://www.srigranth.org

Each site has its own special strengths. searchgurbani hosts the translaiton of Dr. Sant Singh Khalsa and has a state of the art search engine for gurbani searching. It also supports Mahan Kosh and other major research resources.  srigranth on the other hand hosts translations by both Ddr. Sant Singh Khalsa and Professor Manmohan Singh.

Another site that hosts online is SikhiToTheMAX - Enabling Gurmat Knowledge

Two of the 3 above allow you to download desktop versions of their translations of Guru Granth Sahib, the amrit kirtan indices, and Dasam Granth. They are searchgurbani.com and sikhitothemax.com.  The desktop versions  come complete with the capability of making PowerPoint presentations and searching text. They are free.

You can also download translations in both .doc and .pdf format if you want printer friendly versions. Go to this site. http://ww<cite>w.gurbanifiles.org/*translation*s/index.htm
These translations tend almost all of them to be by Dr. Sant Singh Khalsa
</cite>


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's another link:
Sri Guru Granth Sahib bani by author


----------



## Admin (Jul 9, 2010)

This is really brilliant if you have the iphone:

Gurbani Anywhere - a complete gurbani application in the palm of your hand


:happykaur:


----------



## Randip Singh (Jul 9, 2010)

Seeker9 said:


> Sat Sri Akal everyone
> 
> I understand there are a number of highly regarded English translations of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji
> 
> ...


 
Not sure about download, but Pritam Singh Chahils 4 Volume Tranlation and Transliteration (side by side) is worth an investment.

SINGH BROTHERS

Avoid any Jatha based or Taksal based translations.


----------



## Seeker9 (Jul 9, 2010)

Many thanks everyone for your quick and informative replies
Looking forward to exploring all these links and recommendations further


----------



## Admin (Jul 10, 2010)

Avoid any Jatha based or Taksal based translations.


I would be grateful if you could please explain the origins of 'Jatha and Taksal'
therefore who are they? what do they believe that you have objections with?  

many thanks in advance


----------



## MJALLI (Apr 12, 2019)

Seeker9 said:


> Sat Sri Akal everyone
> 
> I understand there are a number of highly regarded English translations of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji
> 
> ...


I do not want to discourage you but would like to inform you the following: There are 9 English transliterations and translations available in the market at this time. However, all of those are written using standard English alphabets, thus ਸੁਨ -Sun, ਸਰ - Sir, ਗਲ - Gel, ਗਤ - Get, ਗੁਨ - Gun etc. These do not make the translation easily understood by a person unfamiliar with Gůrbȧnē. Additionally none of the published translations address the Gůrbȧnē grammar. Very sad, but true. All of the translations have totally ignored the Gůrbȧnē grammar. All versions of ਸਿਮਰਨ -  sĭmǝrǝn, ਸਿਮਰਨੁ -  sĭmrǝnŭ & ਸਿਮਰਨਿ - sĭmǝrǝnĕ are written as "simran". I was deeply pained to see this misguiding representation of our holy book. I initiated the effort to rightly reflect the vowels and consonants along with grammar. I quit my job in USA to do this work. I have been at it for the past 4 years. My work is yet to be published. Could be end of this year or the next. I will then start the Translations, which will take about 8 years to finish. You can read it and see the approach. If you like it then we go forward. I can also guide on the published translations.

Thanks
Manjit


----------



## swarn bains (Apr 12, 2019)

siree guru granth sahib is spoken and written in sant bhasha, means a sant or a saint knowing any eastern language can understand it. sant bhasha is the language of mind. gramer based language is that of brain. for example. sggs is written in gurmukhi or punjabi. Tagore was a bengali and wrote everything in bungla but he understood sggs very well. the reason is mind language not the brain.there were divine people before panini created the grammer. any one who translates it with grammer does not understand the very fabric of sggs. so in order to get a copy of sggs, note that it does not have punjabi words in it. sihari bihari or aunkud meaning through grammer are not introplated. the meaning of one line should connect with the next that is the flow of sant bhasha, not the grammer.check out the copy of sggs on www.... swarnbains.com and compare and free down load as well. never touch a grammer based translation with ten foot pole if you want to understand sggs. i am forgetting word after www. i put it a long time ago and forgot it. forgive me plese for the mistake


----------



## Admin (Apr 12, 2019)

swarn bains said:


> siree guru granth sahib is spoken and written in sant bhasha, means a sant or a saint knowing any eastern language can understand it. sant bhasha is the language of mind. gramer based language is that of brain. for example. sggs is written in gurmukhi or punjabi. Tagore was a bengali and wrote everything in bungla but he understood sggs very well. the reason is mind language not the brain.there were divine people before panini created the grammer. any one who translates it with grammer does not understand the very fabric of sggs.



A Guru, who would take great pains in creating a new language called Gurumukhi, but would not worry about Grammer, sounds totally oxymo.ron to me.

Then what is the purpose of all these siharis biharis et al.?

How did you came to this conclusion that grammar is not the part of SGGS?

What is Sant Bhasha? Never heard of it in SGGS!

@Dr Karminder Singh Dhillon @Gyani Jarnail Singh @Tejwant Singh


----------



## swarn bains (Apr 12, 2019)

aman jee. nice to hear from you. saints and sant bhasha is a lingo. many saints who wrote in sggs were before gurumukhi language came into existence. none of them had phd in their language because there was no phd when sadhna wrote nrip kanya ke karna bhia bhekhdhari the first writer.
they spoke from their mind. if u listen to saints face to face the way they speak it adds kanna, sihari or lavan to many sentences for the educated people but they do not mean so hard as some scholars uinterpret them. it is not a language but it is a lingo or way of speaking. good night


----------



## Admin (Apr 12, 2019)

Guru Nanak Sahib collected the banees in their original script form, from whereever He ventured. His collection is known as Pothi Sahib. Guru Arjan Sahib transilierated these shabads in Gurumukhi from the Pothi. So, from where does the concept of Sant Bhasha comes into picture? Again, this has nothing to do with Grammer. How does grammer become irrelevant in SGGS, when it is painstakingly used in various forms throughout the SGGS.


----------



## swarn bains (Apr 13, 2019)

I am sorry I am wrong
Aman jee I am wrong. bhai sahib singh translated sggs in gramatical sense. he did a masterful job and many other scholars who did the translation copied his verson. here is page 1410 varaan and wadheek
ੴ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ
ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੈਭੰ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
ਸਲੋਕ ਵਾਰਾਂ ਤੇ ਵਧੀਕ ॥​ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ ਉਤੰਗੀ ਪੈਓਹਰੀ ਗਹਿਰੀ ਗੰਭੀਰੀ ॥ ਸਸੁੜਿ ਸੁਹੀਆ ਕਿਵ ਕਰੀ ਨਿਵਣੁ ਨ ਜਾਇ ਥਣੀ ॥ ਗਚੁ ਜਿ ਲਗਾ ਗਿੜਵੜੀ ਸਖੀਏ ਧਉਲਹਰੀ ॥ ਸੇ ਭੀ ਢਹਦੇ ਡਿਠੁ ਮੈ ਮੁੰਧ ਨ ਗਰਬੁ ਥਣੀ ॥੧॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 1410}
ਤੇ = ਤੋਂ। ਸਲੋਕ ਵਾਰਾਂ ਤੇ ਵਧੀਕ = 'ਵਾਰਾਂ' (ਵਿਚ ਦਰਜ ਹੋਣ) ਤੋਂ ਵਧੇ ਹੋਏ ਸਲੋਕ।
ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿਚ ਕੁਲ 22 ਵਾਰਾਂ ਹਨ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਅਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਰਾਮਦਾਸ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਰਚੀਆਂ 'ਵਾਰਾਂ' ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਸਿਰਫ਼ 'ਪਉੜੀਆਂ' ਦਾ ਸੰਗ੍ਰਹਿ ਸਨ। ਜਦੋਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਨੇ ਸਾਰੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਰਾਗਾਂ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਹੁਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਤਰਤੀਬ ਦਿੱਤੀ, ਤਾਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੇ 'ਵਾਰ' ਦੀ ਹਰੇਕ 'ਪਉੜੀ' ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਘੱਟ ਤੋਂ ਘੱਟ ਦੋ ਦੋ ਮਿਲਵੇਂ ਭਾਵ ਵਾਲੇ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਦਰਜ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤੇ। ਜਿਹੜੇ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਵਧ ਗਏ, ਉਹ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਅਖ਼ੀਰ ਵਿਚ 'ਸਲੋਕ' ਵਾਰਾਂ ਤੇ ਵਧੀਕ' ਦੇ ਸਿਰ-ਲੇਖ ਹੇਠ ਦਰਜ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤੇ।
*ਪਦ ਅਰਥ:* ਉਤੰਗੀ = (उत्तुंग = Lofty, high, tall) ਲੰਮੀ, ਲੰਮੇ ਕੱਦ ਵਾਲੀ। ਪੈਓਹਰੀ = (पयस् = ਦੁੱਧ! पयोधर = ਥਣ) ਥਣਾਂ ਵਾਲੀ, ਭਰ-ਜੁਆਨੀ ਤੇ ਅੱਪੜੀ ਹੋਈ। ਗਹਿਰੀ = ਡੂੰਘੀ, ਮਗਨ। ਗੰਭੀਰੀ = ਗੰਭੀਰ ਸੁਭਾਅ ਵਾਲੀ। ਗਹਿਰੀ ਗੰਭੀਰੀ = ਮਾਣ ਵਿਚ ਮੱਤੀ ਹੋਈ, ਮਸਤ ਚਾਲ ਵਾਲੀ। ਸਸੁੜੀ = ਸਸੁੜੀ ਨੂੰ, ਸੱਸ ਨੂੰ। ਸੁਹੀਆ = ਨਮਸਕਾਰ। ਕਿਵ = ਕਿਵੇਂ? ਕਰੀ = ਕਰੀਂ, ਮੈਂ ਕਰਾਂ। ਥਣੀ = ਥਣੀਂ, ਥਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ, ਭਰਵੀਂ ਛਾਤੀ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ। ਗਚੁ = ਚੂਨੇ ਦਾ ਪਲਸਤਰ। ਜਿ ਧਉਲਹਰੀ = ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਧੌਲਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ, ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਪੱਕੇ ਮਹਲਾਂ ਨੂੰ। ਗਿੜਵੜੀ ਧਉਲਹਰੀ = ਪਹਾੜਾਂ ਵਰਗੇ ਪੱਕੇ ਮਹੱਲਾਂ ਨੂੰ! ਸਖੀਏ = ਹੇ ਸਖੀ! ਸੇ = ਉਹ (ਬਹੁ-ਵਚਨ) । ਡਿਠੁ = ਡਿੱਠੇ ਹਨ। ਮੁੰਧ = ਹੇ ਮੁੰਧ! (मुग्धा = A young girl attractive by her youthful simplicity) ਹੇ ਭੋਲੀ ਜੁਆਨ ਕੁੜੀਏ! ਨ ਗਰਬੁ = ਅਹੰਕਾਰ ਨਾਹ ਕਰ। ਥਣੀ = ਥਣੀਂ, ਥਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ, ਜੁਆਨੀ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ।1।
*ਅਰਥ:* ਉੱਚੇ ਲੰਮੇ ਕੱਦ ਵਾਲੀ, ਭਰ-ਜੁਆਨੀ ਤੇ ਅੱਪੜੀ ਹੋਈ, ਮਾਣ ਵਿਚ ਮੱਤੀ ਹੋਈ ਮਸਤ ਚਾਲ ਵਾਲੀ (ਆਪਣੀ ਸਹੇਲੀ ਨੂੰ ਆਖਦੀ ਹੈ– ਹੇ ਸਹੇਲੀਏ!) ਭਰਵੀਂ ਛਾਤੀ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਮੈਥੋਂ ਲਿਫ਼ਿਆ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਂਦਾ। (ਦੱਸ,) ਮੈਂ (ਆਪਣੀ) ਸੱਸ ਨੂੰ ਨਮਸਕਾਰ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਕਰਾਂ? (ਮੱਥਾ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਟੇਕਾਂ?) ।  
Now the translation by sant singh khalsa which we see in gurdwaras.
ONE UNIVERSAL CREATOR GOD. TRUTH IS THE NAME. CREATIVE BEING PERSONIFIED. NO FEAR. NO HATRED. IMAGE OF THE UNDYING. BEYOND BIRTH. SELF-EXISTENT. BY GURU‟S GRACE: SHALOKS IN ADDITION TO THE VAARS. FIRST MEHL:
 O you with swollen breasts, let your consciousness become deep and profound. O mother-in-law, how can I bow? Because of my stiff nipples, I cannot bow. O sister,
Talab, manmohan singh, chahal have copied the same in English translation
These are all grammer based translations. Bhai sahib singh has done a masterful job to translate sggs through grammer. I want to see your translation and opnion. Advise whoever wants to


----------



## swarn bains (Apr 13, 2019)

in 2015 i happened to attend punjabi conference. many punjabi scholars came from all over the world. there; a punjabi convert christian  priest name naaz with phd in languages got up and said u guys do not know how to translate sggs. you are doing it wrong. in reply a phd scholar from east punjab got up and said (we are working on it). Next when a punjabi head of the department from punjabi university patiala retires. he is given a big grant to translate sggs. they do to the best of their knowledge. wherever they cannot understand they copy from Sahib sisngh's translation and put in their english translation. all of the above scholars have copied the above from sahibs singh. let us see how many are going to rbuttal it.


----------



## MJALLI (Apr 15, 2019)

swarn bains said:


> siree guru granth sahib is spoken and written in sant bhasha, means a sant or a saint knowing any eastern language can understand it. sant bhasha is the language of mind. gramer based language is that of brain. for example. sggs is written in gurmukhi or punjabi. Tagore was a bengali and wrote everything in bungla but he understood sggs very well. the reason is mind language not the brain.there were divine people before panini created the grammer. any one who translates it with grammer does not understand the very fabric of sggs. so in order to get a copy of sggs, note that it does not have punjabi words in it. sihari bihari or aunkud meaning through grammer are not introplated. the meaning of one line should connect with the next that is the flow of sant bhasha, not the grammer.check out the copy of sggs on www.... swarnbains.com and compare and free down load as well. never touch a grammer based translation with ten foot pole if you want to understand sggs. i am forgetting word after www. i put it a long time ago and forgot it. forgive me plese for the mistake



Dear Swarn Bains jē, I admire your intelligence. I am not to that level. I know one thing that with my little knowledge, I can not make a universal statement that you have made "never touch a grammer based translation with ten foot pole" Wow! Let me however, give only one example to illustrate the importance of Gůrbȧnē grammer: ਅੰਤਰਿ - ạnt̪ǝrĕ  and ਅੰਤਰ - ạnt̪ǝr are two different words. First one due to the use of ਿ - Sĭhȧrē means "within" while the second one can mean - gap, difference, inside etc. depending upon how and where it is used. The second one can be a noun or an adjective while first one is an adverb. I can quote many other examples reinforcing the IMPORTANCE & SIGNIFICANCE of Gůrbȧnē grammer. You are a high level scholar and I am no match to your depth of knowledge. I know the importance of Gůrbȧnē grammer and have spent last four years dedicated solely to doing Transliteration of Sree Gůrū Grạnth Sȧhĭb reflecting the grammar. I was pained when I noticed that all 9 published English translations missed to reflect the most vital part - grammar. So by the grace of sət̪ĕgůrū I was blessed with the initiative to embark upon this task. Gůrbȧnē is being, and will always be understood without or with grammar. Question is - if the reader has grasped the gist of it or understood the complete underlying message accurately. 2+2 = 4 is taught to a first grader and then there is an individual who may do a doctorate on the same numbers starting from explaining the origin of numbers etc. Depends how shallow or how deep one wants to go into the Gůrbȧnē. It is an ocean, one can float or dive. To dive deep understanding of grammar, in my opinion, is required. I have neither the time nor the inclination to raise controversy out of this. I am humbly addressing the point you raised. Beyond replying to your "universal statement" I will not make another post on this subject. Lastly, a line from Gůrbȧnē: 
ਕਾਹੇ ਕੀ ਕੁਸਲਾਤ ਹਾਥਿ ਦੀਪੁ ਕੂਏ ਪਰੈ ॥ ...... Figure out why there is a ਿ - Sĭhȧrē on the word ਹਾਥਿ and an ੁ - ạůnkəŗ for ਦੀਪੁ ? You will then know the significance and importance of the Gůrbȧnē grammar.
Hope you know the meaning of this line as well. 
Sincere apologies if I hurt your feelings. 
By the way, I am still learning the English as well as Gůrbȧnē grammar and may not start my translations for another six months or so unless I gain a good understanding of the grammar. 
Manjit


----------



## swarn bains (Apr 19, 2019)

MJALLI je thank u for your comments.i am very happy that u are intending to translate sggs. it is very nice, more people do it better it gets. but do not copy from others. take help from mahan kosh and consult friends who you think can help. use your laga matra as you wish. make sure that it does not change the meanings which relate to the full stanza, like sant singh did by saying stiff nipples. you means baba nanak is looking for that. no he is not. it is the scholar whose inner soul thinks that way.  i will be willing to join you if i can help, but before me u consult your fellow scholars who talk about it every day. my e mail {Private Info Removed}.


----------



## MJALLI (Apr 21, 2019)

swarn bains said:


> MJALLI je thank u for your comments.i am very happy that u are intending to translate sggs. it is very nice, more people do it better it gets. but do not copy from others. take help from mahan kosh and consult friends who you think can help. use your laga matra as you wish. make sure that it does not change the meanings which relate to the full stanza, like sant singh did by saying stiff nipples. you means baba nanak is looking for that. no he is not. it is the scholar whose inner soul thinks that way.  i will be willing to join you if i can help, but before me u consult your fellow scholars who talk about it every day. my e mail {Private Info Removed}.


Hello Swarn Jē, I am in agreement with you. It is always good to look at the glass half full but at the same time, it is wise to check if the half full glass has clean content or contaminated / impure content. I agree with you 'not to copy and paste' and explain the subject rightly. The system removed your email address but my email address is one of the earlier posts in this thread. Please write to me so that I can share the depth to which I intend to go. Your point is well taken. If I did not see any shortcoming in the published versions, there would be no need to add to the publications. My intent is not to make money off of this. I was making a very handsome salary as a Project Director in Houston, TX. Now I have this as a full time assignment. As an example, the meaning of ਸਤਿ - sət̪ĕ ਨਾਮੁ - nȧmŭ as True be Thy name or His name is True or Truth is His name, all fall short of the required explanation in the absence of understanding the  ਿ - Sĭhȧrē on ਸਤਿ. Once that is understood, then the explanation starts from the root of ਸਤਿ. It has taken me multiple conversations, reading multiple books, and three months to find out the significance of  ਿ - Sĭhȧrē on ਸਤਿ.
Similarly, ਸੋਚੈ, ਸੋਚਿ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ, ਜੇ, ਸੋਚੀ ਲਖ ਵਾਰ ॥ Sōchài, sōchĕ nạ hōvǝyē, jei, sōchē ləkʰ vȧr II 
is defined in two distinct ways by scholars. 6 have taken this to be Pondering and thinking, while others (rightly) interpret this to be related to external cleansing ritual. I take this to the basics and has taken me 6 pages to justify both sides and then summarize it to the correct perspective. Thinking and thought can not be detached. Thought originates Thinking and Thinking originates thought. This is a cyclic action. Both feed on each other. Gůrū Nȧnạk D̪év jē was against the FAKE practices being preached and followed. That is the message he conveyed that by barely bathing at religious places or by "faking or practicing" so called "pure" practices the malice of the mind does not go away. One has to bathe within (i.e. purify the mind and soul) with the nectar of His name. Just like the appetite or hunger is not appeased by merely carrying loads of food (simple meaning mentioned here in short). Thus my intent is to get to the bottom and take it from there. Please do contact me at mjalli51@gmail.com and it will be my pleasure to share with you and exchange views with you and other learned ones. Yes, I am taking help from the "right"talent in this effort. I am by no means KNOW ALL. Some of the published translations have shown that approach and the meanings being conveyed get COMPLETELY skewed.
Thanks for your kind message and guidance. Be in touch. Two heads put together are always better than one. I am attaching an article to this post your review and comments. Please read and reply.


----------



## swarn bains (Apr 21, 2019)

thank u and i admire your intentions. i would suggest  u (do not use punjabi words in english translation) make your own or consult some one. like the word sabad ਸਬਦ . all scholars who translated sggs has used it as sabad inj English translation. i have use it as guru's teaching by translating in english. so; make your own english words which will convey the meaning.  there are many words which scholars have used. refrain from using those punjabi words> by the way i live in ontrio for the last 50 years. now i am old and i come to florida for the winter for 4 month. we will stay in touch. . let me rub it in. all there keertanias and kathakars do not know tany thing except make up stories and tunes. because when i translated sggs in english i went to lot of them, none of them volunteered to help because they are blank sheet of paper. going ahead  my ph 905 6270625 for now it changes when i go to florida. i am all for solving the ridddle. more people try more it opens the real secret of gurbani which is unlimited and unfathomable. it does not hurt using sihari bihari . they are there in sggs so explore and keep the meanings within the stanza. s s a and best wishes


----------



## swarn bains (Apr 21, 2019)

ਕਾਹੇ ਕੀ ਕੁਸਲਾਤ ਹਾਥਿ ਦੀਪੁ ਕੂਏ ਪਰੈ ॥  I did not notice this before but i will give u my translation without laga matra.
you have a lamp in your hand and still fall in the well; what kind of justification or happiness  is that? tell me where i went wrong., let us discus it and get to the bottom of it. that is how we progress ands reach further into sggs


----------



## Loveisthereason (Apr 22, 2019)

Try to appreciate poetry first, understand how poetry works. Write poetry, study poets and poems. Translating, understanding, regarding and applying gurbani will come naturally to you. Everyone has a poetic ability they just need to tap into a language and the mind will flow. Gurbani will flow into you it has a divine ability and will awaken your divine too.


----------



## swarn bains (Apr 22, 2019)

thank u. show me one   of your poetry. watch many of my poems on this net


----------



## MJALLI (Apr 24, 2019)

swarn bains said:


> thank u and i admire your intentions. i would suggest  u (do not use punjabi words in english translation) make your own or consult some one. like the word sabad ਸਬਦ . all scholars who translated sggs has used it as sabad inj English translation. i have use it as guru's teaching by translating in english. so; make your own english words which will convey the meaning.  there are many words which scholars have used. refrain from using those punjabi words> by the way i live in ontrio for the last 50 years. now i am old and i come to florida for the winter for 4 month. we will stay in touch. . let me rub it in. all there keertanias and kathakars do not know tany thing except make up stories and tunes. because when i translated sggs in english i went to lot of them, none of them volunteered to help because they are blank sheet of paper. going ahead  my ph 905 6270625 for now it changes when i go to florida. i am all for solving the ridddle. more people try more it opens the real secret of gurbani which is unlimited and unfathomable. it does not hurt using sihari bihari . they are there in sggs so explore and keep the meanings within the stanza. s s a and best wishes


 Swran  Jē, all  your point are well taken and valid. Romanizing ਸਬਦ as 'sabad' does not lend itself to correct pronunciation and perception for persons unfamiliar with Gůrmůkʰē. They are more likely to read it as Sa'bad \sa' bad\ . ਸਬਦ comprises of ਸ+můkt̪ȧ+ਬ+můkt̪ȧ+ਦ i.e there are two můkt̪ȧ in ਸਬਦ. Můkt̪ȧ is pronounced but not written. I have elected to represent můkt̪ȧ by an 'ə'. Thus I am writing ਸਬਦ as sǝbǝd̪. Using'd" to pronounce ਦ is not appropriate. I have taken this symbol from IPA. Al the legend is well explained. It will be my pleasure to be in contact with you. Of course, my posts will be very few to none. I am running against time, not knowing how long I will live. I want to spend all my time in the work assigned to me. 

Thanks


----------



## MJALLI (Apr 24, 2019)

swarn bains said:


> ਕਾਹੇ ਕੀ ਕੁਸਲਾਤ ਹਾਥਿ ਦੀਪੁ ਕੂਏ ਪਰੈ ॥  I did not notice this before but i will give u my translation without laga matra.
> you have a lamp in your hand and still fall in the well; what kind of justification or happiness  is that? tell me where i went wrong., let us discus it and get to the bottom of it. that is how we progress ands reach further into sggs


Thanks for the interpretation. As mentioned by me earlier, Gůrbȧnē will be and has been understood with and without Grammar. Grammar adds to the clarification and prevents the meaning from getting skewed. One learns where and when to put a comma to break the sentence accurately such that the reading is not inaccurate. In the above sentence ਹਾਥਿ is an adverb and ਦੀਪੁ is a proper noun. Literal meaning are fine, but the underlying meaning is too deep. We all fall into the pitfall of Mayaa having been blessed with a spot flash light in the form of Gůrbȧnē. I for one, do not even walk a single step in the direction directed advised by our Gůrůs. I fall in to the category of victim as defined by the above line every time and everyday. Your interpretation of this line is correct. 
Manjit


----------



## MJALLI (Apr 24, 2019)

Loveisthereason said:


> Try to appreciate poetry first, understand how poetry works. Write poetry, study poets and poems. Translating, understanding, regarding and applying gurbani will come naturally to you. Everyone has a poetic ability they just need to tap into a language and the mind will flow. Gurbani will flow into you it has a divine ability and will awaken your divine too.


Thanks for your kind advise. The marvels of poetic modulations are in every line of Gůrbȧnē as well as in the D̪əsəm Grạnth Sȧhĭb ਦਸਮ ਗਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ.  Poetic marvels displayed by the Tenth Gůrů are mind boggling and pleasing. Yes, understanding of poetry does enhance enjoying Gůrbȧnē. You view point is so true. 
Thanks a lot.
Manjit


----------



## Loveisthereason (Apr 24, 2019)

Thank you, my favourite banis in Dasam Granth and Sarabloh Granth are the 2 Khalsa Mahima's anybody gets a chance read these they take you back to the time they were written, truly profound.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 26, 2019)

Loveisthereason said:


> Thank you, my favourite banis in Dasam Granth and Sarabloh Granth are the 2 Khalsa Mahima's anybody gets a chance read these they take you back to the time they were written, truly profound.



I don't think when they were written is that important, not as important as who wrote them, all my favourite banis tend to be in the SGGS


----------

